# Readiness Meals



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, it were time ta change out the food packs in my bags. So I thought I'd share with yall what I put in mine. Each sealed packet be a days worth a food an snacks. Bout 2200 calories with carbs an protiens in there.

Here be what goes in a pack:

A complete meal (ready ta warm up) such as dinty more stew er similar, Uncle Bens Ready Rice, 2 packs instant oatmeal, Almond snack bar, cheese an crackers, peanut butter, chicken salad snack, salamie er pepperonie slices, ramon noodles, pop tarts, coffee, 2 drink mix, sugar substitute, salt, pepper, season all, asperin, slim jims an sugar free candies. That be bout the size a it.

Then it all gets vac sealed an looks sorta like this:

These packs keep a year in my bags. Most a it be perty much warm an serve cept the ramons an they perty simple ta make up.

Each pack be set up fer 1 days food, but ya could stretch it ifin need be. I carry these in my CERT bag an my get home bag.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Curious, how much do they weigh.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas. I need to change out the food in our bags soon and I'm always on the look out for new tastes to add.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Wieghs in right at 3 pounds.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Grimm said:


> Thanks for the ideas. I need to change out the food in our bags soon and I'm always on the look out for new tastes to add.


These meals be similar ta what ya would eat at home. When yer doin a long search an rescue er workin a disaster, the last thin ya wan't be strange food er stuff what takes a long time ta cook (leaves out most a the dehydrated stuff) cause ya ain't got time ta sit round a cook lots. So this stuff be tastey, able ta give ya decent energy an perty quick ta warm up.


----------



## Sarasyn (Jun 4, 2013)

That's fantastic! It looks pretty ideal. I'm going to have to look into doing that. We don't typically eat most of that kind of stuff, but it's so similar to what we do eat. I'm sure I could change it up for the kids to include a special treat our emergency kit when I was a kid always seemed to have some kind of cookies, and that made everything better.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Looking at that stuff you can see that each day's food is also quite inexpensive. Thank you, OldCootHillbilly.


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

That's an ingenious idea. I need to do this for my BOB, GHB, *and* my office kit.

Never thought to use those shelf stable microwave meals. I guess they can be eaten right out of the tub without heating.

The things I learn on this site simply amaze me.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Great post OCH. Putting those together this week for myself and and the misses. We have dehydrated food and a few power bars each but you're right about sometimes needing to eat in a hurry.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

This was my first attempt at a homemade MRE from back in December, although I have made a few changes and additions since (thanks to reading OldCootHillbilly's posts). The clear bag of dehydrated food is chili and the small can is chicken salad. The small bag in the middle has butterscotch hard candy, sugar, salt, pepper, 2 drink mixes and a green tea bag. The other small bag has 2 wet wipes, some TP and nitrile gloves. They come in at around 2,300 calories. The new and improved version adds more protein/fat, some aspirin/ibuprofen, 2 multi-vitamins, 4-5 hard matches, 2 water purification tablets and other items.


----------

